# How Do You Rate Drivers Who Cost You Time & Money?



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

I occasionally use Uber as a customer. Half of the time the drivers can't even follow GPS prompts and take an extremely longer route. It is very annoying and I dislike rating drivers anything but a 5, since we know how important ratings are for the drivers in the Uber LaLa land. BUT sometimes it is just a bit much...if you're going to turn my $60 fare into a $100 joy ride by adding on an additional 15 miles and 20 minutes, I cannot help but want to give less than a 5. I also feel drivers like these give the rest of us a bad name. 

How do you rate drivers after issues during your ride?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I have yet to be "long tripped" by an Uber driver.

I always give 5 stars and TIP if I arrive alive.


----------



## Driver 42 (Aug 19, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> I occasionally use Uber as a customer. *Half of the time* the drivers can't even follow GPS prompts and take an extremely longer route. It is very annoying and I dislike rating drivers anything but a 5, since we know how important ratings are for the drivers in the Uber LaLa land. BUT sometimes it is just a bit much...if you're going to turn my $60 fare into a $100 joy ride by adding on an additional 15 miles and 20 minutes, I cannot help but want to give less than a 5. *I also feel drivers like these give the rest of us a bad name. *
> 
> How do you rate drivers after issues during your ride?


You expect us to believe a driver added *15 miles* or *20 minutes* to a trip? Were you asleep during the ride?

Or that you get terrible drivers HALF the time ?!? WTF

I don't believe any of it.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Driver 42 said:


> You expect us to believe a driver added *15 miles* or *20 minutes* to a trip? Were you asleep during the ride?
> 
> Or that you get terrible drivers HALF the time ?!? WTF
> 
> I don't believe any of it.


He went in a big circle. I didn't say anything because I wasn't in a hurry and wanted to see wth he's doing. Uber will refund the difference regardless so I wasn't worried about losing extra money. Maybe he was an ex-yellow cab driver, trying to pull a fast one.

...and yes, I'm sorry to say but a lot of the UberX drivers in NYC don't know what they are doing ... at all ... nor can they follow GPS prompts.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

translation my driver took a block that i normally dont take. so i made a face and gave him a 3. (my pax) 

no way he took you 20 min around the way. if it is true then yes low rate him and email for fare adjustment. but it depends if the guy was following the gps and if he was new or very nice guy ect ect. case by case thing.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

if you dont know where you're going, then how do you guys know the driver is taking a roundabout way?

if you do know where you're going, why dont you just tell the driver your preferred route? that's what I do. and since he's following my directions, i never get taken for a runaround...


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Driver 42 said:


> You expect us to believe a driver added *15 miles* or *20 minutes* to a trip? Were you asleep during the ride?
> 
> Or that you get terrible drivers HALF the time ?!? WTF
> 
> I don't believe any of it.


Believe it. We had multiple out of towners show us ridiculous routes back to hotels outside of downtown. That's why they called us the second day, the routes, along with the surges, far exceeded what we would charge for them to have a driver sitting and waiting. It happens. Just like it happens with cabs. And I suppose, if there are any black car operators who charge by the mile/minute, it can happen with chauffeurs as well. The world can be an ugly place, opportunists are on every corner.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> if you dont know where you're going, then how do you guys know the driver is taking a roundabout way?
> 
> if you do know where you're going, why dont you just tell the driver your preferred route? that's what I do. and since he's following my directions, i never get taken for a runaround...


In the cases I mentioned, they didn't know until they saw the trip summaries, they weren't from here, and they were partying as a group. Passengers should not have to navigate for drivers. That is the point of hiring a driver. Besides, in the case of drunks, would you really want them navigating? Especially with Uber, which apparently takes passengers' word over drivers most of the time_. ("I did not tell him to go that way, he was just trying to rip me off")_


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

what navs take you 15miles out the way though.....
i biggest peeve with waze and sometimes google maps, is that it takes you a few blocks out the way to turn around, when you could make a safe legal uturn and save/time distance. It doesnt take me 15miles as per op to make a u turn though


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> what navs take you 15miles out the way though.....
> i biggest peeve with waze and sometimes google maps, is that it takes you a few blocks out the way to turn around, when you could make a safe legal uturn and save/time distance. It doesnt take me 15miles as per op to make a u turn though


I agree. I have owned a Garmin, tried a TomTom , and both Waze and Google maps. I have navigation in my car with different settings available (fastest, shortest, no freeways, no tolls etc.)

All have their foibles but not one would take me that far out of the way except on maybe a cross state trip (I'm in TX so that's like cross country in many places).

Pax are weird. Some will kind of panic because you take a street before the one they usually take into their subdivision even though it's just a different corner of a rectangle in the end. I just tell them the gps has probably calculated it's 3 feet shorter and usually they acknowledge it's not any longer, just not what they're used to. Some pax are helpful and will tell you to go down a certain road because for instance there's a 4 way stop that makes it easier to cross another road. That's actually very nice if I'm outside if my comfort zone areawise.

I can't imagine any pax living here who would let me drive 15 miles out of the way. Even in spread out Houston that would be tough to do unless they were asleep.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> He went in a big circle. I didn't say anything because I wasn't in a hurry and wanted to see wth he's doing. Uber will refund the difference regardless so I wasn't worried about losing extra money. Maybe he was an ex-yellow cab driver, trying to pull a fast one.
> 
> ...and yes, I'm sorry to say but a lot of the UberX drivers in NYC don't know what they are doing ... at all ... nor can they follow GPS prompts.


You "wanted to see wth he's doing." So by not speaking up you passively agreed to the extra miles and time cost because you knew it to be inefficient.

Who in the hell has twenty minutes to waste sitting in the back of an Uber car to see WTH the driver is doing.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

^^^ An Uber Mole or undercover boss?

I've always wondered if they pull that shit.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> ^^^ An Uber Mole or undercover boss?
> 
> I've always wondered if they pull that shit.


Last week I got a guy that kept asking, "What are the positive and negative experiences you've had with Uber." Every time the conversation would move on to something else he'd ask the same question pretty much verbatim, like it was an interview. It was strange enough for me to think something might be up and so I kept it positive and vague. The wording and the way he asked it was different from the typical line of questioning I get, like "how long you been driving?","Do you like it?","Do you do anything else?","Got any crazy stories?" Also the details of who he was didn't add up. I could see Uber using Moles. Especially if you've ever called them on some of their bullshit and they're looking to quite any dissidence.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

They need to do secret shoppers and use sexy young girls, if the driver can't get through a 15 minute ride with her without commenting on her looks or asking her out get rid of them.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I have navigation in my car with different settings available (fastest, shortest, no freeways, no tolls etc.)


Yep - we use Garmin Sat Nav for that very reason ... generally, I tell pax "If you don't have a preferred route, we'll let Garmin lead the way since it's connected to all the cars stuck in traffic and that should save us a few minutes. And I generally don't use Uber nav because letting Uber give directions is like letting the IRS manage your bank account." That generally gets a chuckle and puts the pax in a good mood.


----------

